# My Puppy



## LeaCrystal (Dec 10, 2010)

This is my puppy Alina!


----------



## Marty333 (Dec 10, 2010)

Let me be the first to say she is SUPER cute  A lot of people have pugs on here.


----------



## abra (Dec 10, 2010)

PUG! Hahah


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 10, 2010)

I believe she has recently become pregnant due to the fact she has developed milk sacks. I was so careful but she is a sneaky brat. But i love her so much. She is my baby!


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Dec 10, 2010)

Beautiful Pug! Ours went through a "phantom" pregnancy before. Looked and acted pregnant. Developed milk sacs and produced a teeny bit of milk. We went to the vet and false alarm! Vet had no good reason for why this happens.


----------



## Isa (Dec 10, 2010)

That is an adorable little miss cutie you have there


----------



## Laura (Dec 11, 2010)

I hope its a false pregnancy.. at her age it could be a bad thing...
Did she already have a Heat cycle? was she with any males? 
perfect time to spay her if you arent going to breed her.. prevents cancers...


----------



## Candy (Dec 11, 2010)

That's what they had told me about both of my dogs and they both had cancer. So I don't agree with that statement. I don't mind if people want to spay or neuter their pets but to tell them it will stop cancer is going a bit far.


----------



## Torty Mom (Dec 11, 2010)

She is a cutie! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 11, 2010)

This was her second cycle whish only lasted a week or less then she developed the milk sacs


----------



## Missy (Dec 11, 2010)

Super cute, I love the wrinkles on her forehead.


----------



## abra (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope she's not pregnant! She's adorable and all but unexperienced breeders shouldn't be breeding :/ But if she is, do your research on everything VERY throughly.

And really? A week? Females should have it for about 20 days. And they don't produce milk for awhile into the pregnancy.


----------



## Tom (Dec 11, 2010)

She's a cutie pie. And very naughty apparently...


----------



## Angi (Dec 11, 2010)

Do you have any idea what type of male she could have been with? Is there a dog morning after pill? I know a couple people that have Puggles. They are really cute and friendly. All though I would not recommend making puppies. C/L is flooded with pups that need homes, so so sad


----------



## lincoln3313 (Dec 11, 2010)

Candy said:


> That's what they had told me about both of my dogs and they both had cancer. So I don't agree with that statement. I don't mind if people want to spay or neuter their pets but to tell them it will stop cancer is going a bit far.



It does not PREVENT cancer, but does REDUCE the risk of cancer. BIG difference.


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 12, 2010)

i did not try to get her preg. was my intention not to but if its the case not much i can do. if she is it is the case it would be by another pug that is a neighbor to my relative. but we'll see. she's has had a cycle before so i realize how long they last... just was posting how adorable my baby is


----------



## ChiKat (Dec 12, 2010)

She is soo adorable! I love Pugs 
How old is she? Fingers crossed that she's NOT pregnant!
Are you planning on getting her spayed?


----------



## abra (Dec 12, 2010)

LeaCrystal said:


> i did not try to get her preg. was my intention not to but if its the case not much i can do. if she is it is the case it would be by another pug that is a neighbor to my relative. but we'll see. she's has had a cycle before so i realize how long they last... just was posting how adorable my baby is



Sorry if I sounded rude I was just concerned for your baby


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 12, 2010)

Candy said:


> That's what they had told me about both of my dogs and they both had cancer. So I don't agree with that statement. I don't mind if people want to spay or neuter their pets but to tell them it will stop cancer is going a bit far.



No, it really is true, Candy. However, it has to be done BEFORE the dog has her first heat cycle. Although, I imagine there's always the exception that proves the rule.


----------



## abra (Dec 12, 2010)

Depends on the type of dog and the type of cancer. Some dogs, like Boxers, are more prone to cancer sadly.


----------



## Angi (Dec 12, 2010)

Well if it is another pug at least you will be able to find good homes for them pretty easy. I was afaid it might be a larger dog that could hurt her during the birth. She is a cutie


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice pug.


----------



## zoogrl (Dec 13, 2010)

She is so cute! I love her little red bows! Did you do that or does she go to a groomer?


----------



## LeaCrystal (Dec 13, 2010)

abra said:


> LeaCrystal said:
> 
> 
> > i did not try to get her preg. was my intention not to but if its the case not much i can do. if she is it is the case it would be by another pug that is a neighbor to my relative. but we'll see. she's has had a cycle before so i realize how long they last... just was posting how adorable my baby is
> ...



its fine  i just love her

my mom did the orange bows lol but you were so close


----------

